# I take too many pictures! (Tango pic heavy)



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel like I'm photo-neglecting my poor Tango in favor of Whiskey who is right next to me. I have shaky hands and I don't like to use the flash so I have a harder time with the pics in the 16 gallon because I don't have anywhere to brace my arms. But I took a TON of pics today and got many good ones. I apologize in advance for how many I'm putting up! ;-)

Hoping for a snack









He looks painted, I love his streaks.









Showing the cory-pellet-leftover bloat!









Looking for more leftovers









Taking a break









Trying to dodge me cause he hates the red light of the camera









Pellet hunting, while keeping a wary eye on me









Picking up gravel that's pink like a pellet. Can you see a theme? 









Watching me watching him


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he is just too gorgeous to be true! one of my fav veiltails i've seen tbh


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love dals, and Tango is no exeption!
Hah, you're not the only one who takes too many pictures. :wink:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Soo pretty! Love the narration!

:nicefish:



> Hah, you're not the only one who takes too many pictures. :wink:


Same here. Except all of mine are blurry, lol.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Oooh, pretty. I love his blue eyes.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We do love our pictures! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's addicted to picture taking.  

I was noticing today that his eyes are actually half blue/half orange. Orange around the top and blue around the bottom. Anyone else have fish with eyes like that? I think it's really neat. I love betta fish and their natural artistry.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Very pretty betta!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Really beautiful fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Tango!!!!! He's so dalmation-y! And his tail is SO long!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's SOOOO gorgeous! He's by far my favorite fish on here.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He is beautiful!
My friends always ask me why I take so many pictures of my fish... my mom is even kind of weirded out by it.. she's never met them though!

I think my guys and girl are overdue for another photoshoot!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow, his tail/fins are amazingly long! Really nice fish you have there


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love his "painted" tail! and his fins are amazingly long and beautiful! I take pics all the time on my phone and show all of my friends if my bettas just happen to be brought up hehe I'm a dork XD

My Poseidon has solid eyes, but a light dot at the very bottom of both eyes... it's his twinkle lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous. I can't believe how many spots he has. 

Mr. Pink has the half orange half blue eyes. I'm pretty sure Fish did as well.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

My new fish has eyes like that! Orange and blue on the bottom, there are some pics under my thread "What's wrong with this fish" in the health section.
I was really drooling over your planted tank in these pictures, are there full tank photos anywhere else?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll take new tank pics tomorrow.  Yay, more pics!

I like the double eye color a lot. None of my other fish have that. Whiskey has like white and blue 'paint' over each eye though. 

Tango was a LOT paler when I brought him home:


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey vaygirl i seen your betta on your avatar and i like it. also the betta that you posted i think its very nice


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Shadow123, they're the same betta!

Here's Tango's tank as of today. I have a ridiculously large wisteria climbing from the right side and I had to add a background picture so Tango wouldn't flare his tail off. So far, so good. No more flaring all day.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG He is absolutely stunning!! Gorgeous!!! Love his coloration! <3


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey vaygirl i think you should let him flar at his self so you can get more good pics of him


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

oh and vaygirli like the tank and how you set it up it looks awsome


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

Zenandra thank you for the comment about shadow that was really nice of you


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you about the comment 1fish2fish also thank you crownie and learn to fly 
thank you


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tango is stunning! And he's colored up so nicely


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW Tango is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those firey red long fins.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, the thing with Tango and flaring is, he won't stop. When he could see his reflection in the tank, he'd just do it all day long for hours and hours and then his tail just shredded. It's all healed now but it looked like a ragged mess last month. It was all in strings.

He knows he's pretty. If he could see all the comments he'd be struttin'.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

His tank is so amazing! Can you ship one just like it down to me? lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe, I would if I could figure out a way to do it and you footed the bill! 

I took two new pictures yesterday and I wanted to show you guys Tango's crazy S shaped ventral. It kinda grew into itself. It released once when I added bettafix to his tank at 1/3 dose but I don't wanna do that all the time. I think it makes him a special snowflake. Please don't tease him about it. He's sensitive. 

Appreciate my form! I'm regal! Even with a crazy fin!









Let me out of this box.....


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

He's a really pretty VT! Spaz!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

unique color.

I'm not too keen on taking pictures. You can say I'm superstitious. My guys always die if I take their picture. My avatar died 3 days after his picture was taken.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

hahaha I'll pay  His "S" shape just makes him unique! I like it actually!

indjo: I'm so sorry! I wouldn't take any pics either!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow those are some great pics. He's soooooooooo gorgeous!!


----------

